# Judas Priest vs Iron Maiden



## manifold (Feb 11, 2011)

I list Maiden among my top 5 favorite bands of all time and I never listen to Priest, so it's not even close for me.  However, they seem to get lumped together often so I figure it's worthy of a showdown, USMB poll style.



PS: I'm offering little side action on the over/under post count before this descends into a youtube video posting contest. Opening line:  3 1/2


----------



## RadiomanATL (Feb 11, 2011)

Iron Maiden. 

No contest. Priest put out some good tunes, but they became a caricature of themselves. Maiden IMO never did that.


----------



## Toro (Feb 11, 2011)

RadiomanATL said:


> Iron Maiden.
> 
> No contest. Priest put out some good tunes, but they became a caricature of themselves. Maiden IMO never did that.



Ooooh, I'd say Maiden are a caricature of themselves as well BIG TIME!  

I was a huge fan of both bands when I was a kid but I'd probably have to say Maiden had a slight edge.  Maiden had more complex tunes but the lyrics were way cheesy.  Priest became that way only later when they realized they had nothing left to say and decided to sing about heavy metal since they were, you know, a heavy metal band.  Both sucked when they hit their mid to late-30s.


----------



## RadiomanATL (Feb 11, 2011)

Toro said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> > Iron Maiden.
> ...



I think what I was trying to express is that Priest took themselves too seriously, and didn't realize that they were essentially making themselves a caricature.

Maiden didn't take themselves seriously, and full on basked in the self deprecation. 

I dunno, just my take.


----------



## Toro (Feb 11, 2011)

Youtube time!

Great Priest songs

Victim of Changes
[youtube]hXqb_3fR6Ok[/youtube]

Sinner
[youtube]W6Trs3v1XbM[/youtube]

Beyond the Realms of Death
[youtube]MeKuH114EiA[/youtube]

Green Manalishi
[youtube]XT2DktNBRfo[/youtube]

Dissident Aggressor
[youtube]cEvDlivJeVo[/youtube]

Steeler
[youtube]HyfwduWmw_E[/youtube]


----------



## Baruch Menachem (Feb 12, 2011)

What is your next poll?    Which do you prefer, botulism or Salmonella?


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 12, 2011)




----------



## Mad Scientist (Feb 12, 2011)

RadiomanATL said:


> Iron Maiden.
> 
> No contest. Priest put out some good tunes, but they became a caricature of themselves. Maiden IMO never did that.


This.

I saw Judas Priest at the Long Beach Arena 1979-80-81, they put on a great show and made some great albums but lost me with "Turbo Lover". How stupid was that? It was like when Kiss put out "Music From The Elder"! 

I've never seen Maiden live but they've been pretty consistent for what, 30+ years now? They're like AC/DC!

Rob Halford has put out some good stuff though, in fact I heard a new tune from him on Satellite Radio last night.


----------



## Ropey (Feb 12, 2011)

Iron Maiden

Edit:

Removed vid...


----------



## Toro (Feb 12, 2011)

Great Maiden songs!

Hallowed be thy Name
[youtube]g7kMq80Lhgc[/youtube]

Phantom of the Opera
[youtube]MjAQSlTVcYI[/youtube]

Aces High
[youtube]FJq1eJe-sto[/youtube]

Wrathchild
[youtube]FxP0SyeQLLQ[/youtube]

Running Free
[youtube]iIwwh3qjYRw[/youtube]

Where Eagles Dare
[youtube]bCWzVQSp9jQ[/youtube]

Trooper
[youtube]PSSHk0U9gv4[/youtube]

Afraid to Shoot Strangers
[youtube]1nERoMgzCO8[/youtube]


----------



## Mr Natural (Feb 12, 2011)

Can't say I'm a fan of the genre.


----------



## Ropey (Feb 12, 2011)

Mr Clean said:


> Can't say I'm a fan of the genre.



Me either. My view is that what this genre lacks in instrumental talent they more than make up in loud noise. 

However, that being said, imo Iron Maiden creates better loud noise.


----------



## Sallow (Feb 12, 2011)

I am not a huge fan of either..but Bruce Dickinson is one impressive midget. He's an airline pilot, frontman for a major label band and a near olympic fencer..


----------



## Ropey (Feb 12, 2011)

Sallow said:


> I am not a huge fan of either..but Bruce Dickinson is one impressive midget. He's an airline pilot, frontman for a major label band and a near olympic fencer..



Midget?  He's a bit below average in height, but only by three or four inches. He's most certainly talented though.


----------



## xsited1 (Feb 12, 2011)

I don't want to alarm anyone, but the lead singer of Judas Priest looks gay.

BTW, my favorite Maiden song:


----------



## Sallow (Feb 12, 2011)

Ropey said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > I am not a huge fan of either..but Bruce Dickinson is one impressive midget. He's an airline pilot, frontman for a major label band and a near olympic fencer..
> ...



I've seen them live. Even on stage he looks pretty short.


----------



## Ropey (Feb 12, 2011)

Sallow said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Sure. So did Roger Daltrey when I saw The Who live.






This is a good picture because he's not standing in front.


----------



## Toro (Feb 12, 2011)

xsited1 said:


> I don't want to alarm anyone, but the lead singer of Judas Priest looks gay.



That's because he is gay.


----------



## JamesInFlorida (Feb 12, 2011)

Fan of both bands, but Maiden puts on a better live show, and their stuff is more consistent. There's really only 2 Maiden albums I can't get into, whereas there's 4 or so from Priest I just never got into. Judas Priest's Turbo album was just.....awful. I mean I understand bands changing it up (hell I never like to play the same way for very long), but come on. It was terrible (and I'm a big Priest fan). Plus Priest without Halford sucks-whereas pre-Dickinson Maiden was still really good (I'd argue better than most Maiden with Dickinson).

So for me: it's Maiden all the way.


----------



## Ropey (Feb 13, 2011)

Toro said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't want to alarm anyone, but the lead singer of Judas Priest looks gay.
> ...



Now that's a good reason to why he looks gay.


----------



## xsited1 (Feb 13, 2011)

Toro said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't want to alarm anyone, but the lead singer of Judas Priest looks gay.
> ...



Nothing gets by you.


----------



## Toro (Feb 13, 2011)

xsited1 said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > xsited1 said:
> ...



I'm shark as a tap...


----------



## Harry Dresden (Feb 13, 2011)

they both deserve to be in that ridiculous R&R Hall of Shame.....but im sure Fifty Cents  will make it before they do....


----------



## JamesInFlorida (Feb 13, 2011)

Harry Dresden said:


> they both deserve to be in that ridiculous R&R Hall of Shame.....but im sure Fifty Cents  will make it before they do....



I agree with you...it's a complete joke-absolutely pathetic. Grand Master Flash in-and Rush still isn't?


----------



## Shogun (Feb 13, 2011)

The correct answer is iron maiden


----------



## Ropey (Feb 13, 2011)

JamesInFlorida said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > they both deserve to be in that ridiculous R&R Hall of Shame.....but im sure Fifty Cents  will make it before they do....
> ...



Rush has never been given the credit I believe they deserve.  I agree as well.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Feb 14, 2011)

JamesInFlorida said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > they both deserve to be in that ridiculous R&R Hall of Shame.....but im sure Fifty Cents  will make it before they do....
> ...



yea...i find it very hard to believe that Deep Purple is not in there but yet 3-4 bands that say they were a major influence on them are in.....yea Grand Master Flash....he influenced a lot of Rockers.....


----------



## Douger (Feb 14, 2011)

Iron Butterfly. If you tell me what song was written by whom about the chick giving the introduction to them, you are truly old. Like me


----------



## Harry Dresden (Feb 14, 2011)

Douger said:


> Iron Butterfly. If you tell me what song was written by whom about the chick giving the introduction to them, you are truly old. Like me
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2bQZ6l_cq5Y



if you were truly into Iron Butterfly you would not be showing the top 40 version of this song .....and besides that its Iron MAIDEN....not Butterfly thats the subject here....what a fucking dipshit....go back to picking up shit....its something you can handle....


----------



## Douger (Feb 14, 2011)

Oh Hairy...Hairy.. Have you been a Jew long or did you convert for attention ?


----------



## Ropey (Feb 14, 2011)

Harry Dresden said:


> Douger said:
> 
> 
> > Iron Butterfly. If you tell me what song was written by whom about the chick giving the introduction to them, you are truly old. Like me
> ...





Douger said:


> Oh Hairy...Hairy.. Have you been a Jew long or did you convert for attention ?



Can't you tell when you just got pwned and that it's time to bow out before sticking the other foot in the mouth?


----------



## katrincarroll (Feb 14, 2011)

I fall on the Judas Priest side.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Feb 15, 2011)

Douger said:


> Oh Hairy...Hairy.. Have you been a Jew long or did you convert for attention ?



a Jew?....ok.........geezus what a dumbass......Douger on behalf of Americans everywhere....i wanna thank you for fleeing this Country.....i pity poor Costa Rica....now they have another useless deadbeat to take care of......


----------



## JamesInFlorida (Feb 15, 2011)

katrincarroll said:


> I fall on the Judas Priest side.



Nothing wrong with that, Priest is one hell of a band in their own right.


----------



## basquebromance (Apr 6, 2019)

Iron Maiden singer made honorary citizen of Bosnia’s capital


----------



## anynameyouwish (Apr 6, 2019)

manifold said:


> I list Maiden among my top 5 favorite bands of all time and I never listen to Priest, so it's not even close for me.  However, they seem to get lumped together often so I figure it's worthy of a showdown, USMB poll style.
> 
> 
> 
> PS: I'm offering little side action on the over/under post count before this descends into a youtube video posting contest. Opening line:  3 1/2




NO FKN CONTEST!

Iron Maiden blows judas priest away.


----------



## basquebromance (Apr 6, 2019)

Still one my favourite Maiden songs. It's rather "obscure" - compared to "Run to the Hills" or "Fear of the Dark". What's your favourite Maiden "hidden gem"?






also like Infinite Dreams.  Judgement Of Heaven. Book Of Souls


----------



## the other mike (Apr 7, 2019)

manifold said:


> I never listen to Priest....


I like Iron Maiden a little better but they're both equally great.
New Priest is some of their heaviest stuff ever, actually.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Apr 7, 2019)




----------

